# So who likes painted Xbox controllers?



## partylikeaturtle (Aug 3, 2010)

Just wondering, I get bored sometimes and wouldn't mind if anyone wanted one... Kind of a dumb think to ask on a cubing page, but... yeah.

I have some vids on my YouTube channel...


----------



## ianini (Aug 3, 2010)

Why is this in the "General Cubing" section?


----------



## partylikeaturtle (Aug 3, 2010)

Idk, it would let me choose a section.


----------



## partylikeaturtle (Aug 3, 2010)

i mean wouldn't*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 3, 2010)

partylikeaturtle said:


> Idk, it would let me choose a section.





partylikeaturtle said:


> i mean wouldn't*



You can edit posts.


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 3, 2010)

you do very nice work. I just pre ordered the halo reach xbox so I'll be taking the chrome buttons and the top half off one of the controllers and putting it on my wired one. I'm not skilled enough to paint like that.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 3, 2010)

Painted controllers are cool. I actually saw your channel yesterday and watched some of your vids.


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 3, 2010)

make a cube controller


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes could you make a cube controller for a wii?


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 3, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Yes could you make a cube controller for a wii?



i think you mean a wii classic controller, unless you are talking about him making a cube that controls the wii, im all up for that

p.s.wiimotes suck


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, those are pretty cool. My preference is all black. Including the buttons. Everything black. I dunno, I just think it looks cool.

EDIT: OR a Blue Tiger controller. Best camo in CoD.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 3, 2010)

I watched a few of your videos last night, I like the one with the skulls, also a controller with cubes painted on would be pretty sweet


----------



## truevrs (Aug 6, 2010)

nice work


----------

